# My new Ducati has Finally arrived.........



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all had a very great day yesterday as my new bike arrived,

Anyway herars the pics more to come tomorrow when i get rounf to Gtechniq coating it :thumb:


















































Hope you all like :thumb:

Todays detail

After Gwash, tardis, ironx and clying with autoglym 
IPA'd all panels and turned the heater on to dry out 
2hours later bike was fully dryed and ready for coating

All panels and wheels were covered with C1
Seat was covered with I1
And screen was covered with G3

here's the pics


























































































standard seat replaced








with this

















exhaust full system replaced



































ready to ride


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Not into bikes but that looks sweet !


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

I too am not a bike man by any means but that looks absolutely stunning, congrats mate, have fun with it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bike porn right there!!! 
She looks stunning mate, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would love a shot on a motorbike to sample the speed.

However they don't excite me looking at them like I am with cars.

My mate has a MV Augusta 312RR(is that right?) and to be perfectly honest, it looks like a 15 year old built it and rattles like a Fiat Strada.

I'm sure it cost a lot of money too.

I've no doubt it's pretty good fun to ride though. 

Enjoy.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Bellissimo


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice, lovely looking bike butifully styled and a beast to ride, enjoy!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Not a bike man either but that is stunning matey have fun


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

You need to be born into bikes, first started riding off road at age 12. 50 years on and only hung up the leathers last year after being very nearly killed at least I got on the front page of the local rags.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, very nice bike, enjoy 

:thumb:


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

that is soooo sweeeet!! i bet it wasn't cheap? i do miss the under seat exhaust though very nice ride safe
shiny side up


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice choice Trucksy, the Tricoroe colour scheme looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

what a great bike you must be one of the first:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What a beast..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats a total Orgasmatron....:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks Great :thumb::thumb:


----------



## vfr (Jan 12, 2010)

Pure evil.....


Give us a go


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Very nice . Keep it upright and grin lots.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Absolutley stunning these bikes :thumb:

Have a look here

http://www.pistonheads.com/doc.asp?c=52&i=25496


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning bike mate :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Means nothin to me really...but looks pretty swish 
:thumb:
Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very pretty!
Just sold my 996BP so you're making me really jealous


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Just been reading the report on these over on Pistonheads. Quite simply the best looking bike available. I always said a few years ago that if I ever won the lottery I would but a 916 and have it mounted in the living room as a work of art. This supersedes the 916, and then some!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

It's gorgeous. Simply gorgeous..


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

fantastic bike mate


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Seen these on Youtube with Troy Bayliss giving it a run (guess he's qualified enough)
It looks fantastic, the detail and finish on these are second to none.
I dont ride myself, but have offen popped into my local Ducati dealer to pretend.

All the best with your new pride and joy!.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

fired up.....


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Must say I'm not normally a fan of bikes, but that looks awesome.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That is pure bike porn! Stunning mate, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

thats stunning mate 
by far the best looking bike ducati have made since the 916


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Very very nice , bet you can't wait for the sun to come back out, to take it for a ride


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

That is simply stunning. I'm sans bike at the moment but a Ducati is something I've always wanted....One like this would be right up my street. Hope you enjoy it this summer.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunning machine:thumb:


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a bad way to spend £25,000! Looks gorgeous mate. Saw one at devils bridge a few weeks ago! Cant wait to get my new bike next year.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Stunning bike..I bet that's a handful. I thinks Dukes are one of the most stunning looking bikes available BUT..take a little more maintenance than y jap stuff.
I suppose that's the price you pay for soul.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

i rather like Ducatti, Dont have a bike licence but i would love to have a go on one of this beautys!!

Bloody Lovely


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

That is simply AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome looking ducati!


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

Absolutely Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

OH HELL YES!!

What a stunning machine, well done for that mate. Haven't ridden anything really since my accident but I know if/when I do again it will be on a Ducati 

Stay safe and enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Aaron21 (May 8, 2011)

Love this mate! Good purchase


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Mega, mega !


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Not a Bike fan....

But that is an awesome looking machine!!!!


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

detailed and updated photos on first post :thumb::thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome Duke :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice indeed!!!!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

I want that bike.... And I dont even ride.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

wont need must have yes yes yes!!! that is truly stunning!!

need 2 though one to ride, one for the lounge to look at


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes! I'd love one in my living room! It's a work of art.


----------



## Simon_peters (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, I am a bike man and that is stunning!

Very jealous right now!

Enjoy!


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning! I want one!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to say I am very disappointed. You keep it in a garage  

Think Id have to keep her in my lounge  

One benefit post divorce :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn that looks good!!:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate to state the obvious but that there bike looks fast!

Lovely machine and the Snap On tool box in the background don’t look too shabby either!

Well done mate…


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

after reading this and being away from bikes for 5 yrs have bought another bike a zzr600 2002 1 owner 3k mls.wife has not spoke to me for 4 days,going to give it 12 months and then buy a duke,i think a tuned monster as i prefere the more touring seated position.
well we are only here once


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

mercboy said:


> have bought another bike a zzr600 2002 1 owner 3k mls.wife has not spoke to me for 4 days,


if thats the case, I'm definately getting a bike! :lol:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

mercboy said:


> after reading this and being away from bikes for 5 yrs have bought another bike a zzr600 2002 1 owner 3k mls.wife has not spoke to me for 4 days,going to give it 12 months and then buy a duke,i think a tuned monster as i prefere the more touring seated position.
> well we are only here once


Absolutely! Good for you!


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

congratulations, love these bikes.
I used to have a 916 sp.
Enjoy

Steve


----------



## jacko666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Pure win on this one :thumb:


----------



## therealdeal0_5 (Jan 19, 2012)

OMFG That is one beautiful machine.......i am so jealous right now! Current ride is a 2007 R6


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, nearly fell off my chair!!!! after an 848 evo at the mo… cant wait to find a nice clean low mileage one not too far away… will get some pics up when i find one!! awesome work too:thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

therealdeal0_5 said:


> OMFG That is one beautiful machine.......i am so jealous right now! Current ride is a 2007 R6


Hey come on, the r6 is gorgeous!


----------



## Minstral (May 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## cwsq83 (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome Bike


----------



## tontsy (Apr 19, 2012)

That is simply stunning!


----------

